# Which grinder to pair with a Gaggia classic



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

which out of MC2, MC5 or rr45 is the best paired with a classic.

Considering this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290997282451?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 although it seems a bit big

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Brasilia is the best grinder easily


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanx,

I do prefer the looks of the Brazillia (and so does the girlfriend), especially the chrome ones.


----------

